# First laminated call



## SENC (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been wanting to try a laminated call, and finally found some chittum burl about 3 months ago so figured why not now. I started this call not long thereafter, but just haven't had shop time to finish until today. It has a few flaws, as one might expect on a first try, but it sounds great and is going on my lanyard so I can live with imperfections.

The chittum is stabilized, and the whole call has been finished with tung oil and polished. It has a german silver reed.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140322_203315_zpsd4aslfwm.jpg

As always, comments and criticism welcomed.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2014)

Very Cool!! A German Silver Reed - you've got to show pictures of that!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful call and wood!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2014)

Another beauty Henry. !!! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome call. Now send me all your pen blanks and I'll quit buying the game call blanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 22, 2014)

Barry - nothing special about german silver, just another name for nickel silver. It is a copper alloy with nickel and zinc, no silver in it at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 22, 2014)

That really handsome, Henry! Nice work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 22, 2014)

I like it, it's got style !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 23, 2014)

Henry that's gorgeous! It would appear that I'm, and say this as apologetically as possible sir, mirroring your shape a bit. But I have nothing on your attention to detail! 

I hope you'll forgive me sir. 

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 23, 2014)

From my seat.....

Looks like the segments are a true 90* to the turning!
Looks like the tung oil finish is going to make it hard for your friends to keep their mittens off your lanyard!
Looks like the timber really works with each other!


BTW, what kind of cha-ching are you getting for something like this?






Scott (make more, become famous) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2014)

Please, Andrew! It is a very traditional shape, so I don't own it at all. When I look at your old school calls, I see heavy reelfoot shape influence (marsh, turpin, etc), but yet uniquely your own - I love them and hope to have one one day. Keep doing what you're doing!



haddenhailers said:


> Henry that's gorgeous! It would appear that I'm, and say this as apologetically as possible sir, mirroring your shape a bit. But I have nothing on your attention to detail!
> 
> I hope you'll forgive me sir.
> 
> Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, Scott. I rarely sell one, so don't really know the market value... but likely well below my time and expense!


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 23, 2014)

Classic I like.Very nice turn. One burl I want one day. Rick


----------

